# Is MY guppy pregnant?



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, This is so weird I just had her in a breeder box and now shes all big and bulky goshhhh. but here are a couple pictures. if shes pregnant how long should I keep her in the box for?



















Rocky


----------

